# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  How do I design my own website based on the development and abundance of hosts?

## mary42

In fact, I tried to make my own site, but when I came to the stage of uploading the site to a strong hosting
I found many companies, and what caught my attention and looked at it well is *Bluehost* hosting
Where many prefer it more than many hosts
What do you think guys?

----------


## Somit

Yes, you can do hosting with Bluehost as well as WordPress, Wix and various sites are the best option for you if you want a pre-made template design for the website. Also, you can try Hostinger hosting service which is more affordable than Bluehost.

----------

